# TT Mk3 Sat Nav Activation



## richie72 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi Guys/Gals.

Just bought a 2016 TT Mk3 without Nav, wasn't an option on the car i liked, so I sacrificed the functionality for a decent example. However I have heard you can activate the Nav as a retrofit. Firstly is this true? Secondly does it affect the warranty and is £250.00 I've been quoted to complete the work sound right?

Thanks


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I also have MK3 TT without nav, sit down for the next bit.........................dealers want about £1,500 for nav retrofit, I have asked a few and all similar price.


----------



## richie72 (Aug 30, 2018)

falconmick said:


> I also have MK3 TT without nav, sit down for the next bit.........................dealers want about £1,500 for nav retrofit, I have asked a few and all similar price.


Thanks Falconmick for your response, so can anyone explain the difference between the dealer pricing and the retrofit guys who are charging anything between £250 and £1,200?

I understand its the head unit that needs a firmware change but £1,500 seems too much of a stretch for some software or am I missing something?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  ask your question in the mk3 section you will get more help there


----------



## Km6rff (Aug 16, 2018)

I can recommend HazzyDayz in Markyate who do Audi retrofits. They are knowledgable and are VAG trained. They have done a number of jobs for me in the past and recently quoted me around £650 for a proper nav activation. I ended up buying a MY 16 with full tech pack and comfort pack. Google them and get a quote.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

